
Ask HN: How did you build your social network at your current employer? - kratom_sandwich
I&#x27;m in a junior role and during the first year or so, I should network heavily which is expected of me, most likely going to help me advance in my job and unfortunately not at all what I&#x27;m good at. Any advice or stories are welcome!
======
blackflame7000
Learn something about other people that they are interested in and ask them
about it on a frequent basis. Making friends is all about being open to
learning about others and partaking in shared interests together.

